# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل الامام ابن عبدالبر يعتبر السدل من السنة في الصلاة؟

## أبومنصور

قال الامام ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في كتابه الكافي في فقه اهل المدينة صـ 43 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية1992





فهل المقصود ان ابن عبدالبر يعتبر السدل من السنة في الصلاة؟ ..فاذا كان ذلك كذلك..فما هو الدليل الذي اعتمد عليه في تقرير ذلك؟ 

وسؤالي هنا هو حول كلام ابن عبدالبر لا عن مذهب المالكية في القبض او السدل في الصلاة.

وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

لسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله رب اشرح لي صدري و يسر لي أمري و احلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي الأخ الفاضل هذا نص ابن عبد البر في كتابه الكافي و لكنه في كتابه التمهيد لما في الموطا من المعاني و الأسانيد خصص عشرين صفحة لتبيين الاجماع حول القبض في الصلاة و قد بينت ذلك جليا في نقلتي :تنوير كل قول حالك ينفي القبض في الفرض عند مالك حيث بينت أن الامام مالك لم يثبت عنه الشبهة المتناقضة التي نقلها سحنون عن ابن القاسم في المدونة فنقلتنا هذه تعتمد على الأدلة الشرعية و ترد على كل من حاول الحاق هذه الشبهة بالمذهب المالكي و أما قول ابن عبد البر :كل ذلك سنة و هو الذي بين الاجماع و نقله و أصله يعني اجماع القبض فاما أن يكون ثبت عنده حديث جابر المتنازع فيه و فيه:ولربما أسدلهما و هو حديث ضعيف لا يقاوم ما بينا أنه يربو على عشرين رواية لأحاديث القبض و الله أعلم

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

قال ابن عبد البر  _التمهيد_
لم تختلف الآثار عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الباب ولا أعلم عن أحد من الصحابة في ذلك خلافا إلا شيء روي عن ابن الزبير أنه كان يرسل يديه إذا صلى وقد روي عنه خلافه مما قدمنا ذكره عنه وذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وضع اليمين على الشمال من السنة" . وعلى هذا جمهور التابعين وأكثر فقهاء المسلمين من أهل الرأي والأثر 

و قال أيضا  _التمهيد_
روي عن مجاهد أنه قال إن كان وضع اليمين على الشمال فعلى كفه أو على الرسغ عند الصدر وكان يكره ذلك ولا وجه لكراهية من كره ذلك لأن الأشياء أصلها الإباحة ولم ينه الله عن ذلك ولا رسوله فلا معنى لمن كرهه هذا لو لم يرو إباحته عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكيف وقد ثبت عنه ما ذكرنا وكذلك لا وجه لتفرقة من فرق بين النافلة والفريضة ولو قال قائل إن ذلك في الفريضة دون النافلة لأن أكثر ما كان يتنفل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيته ليلا ولو فعل ذلك في بيته لنقل ذلك عنه أزواجه ولم يأت عنهن في ذلك شيء ومعلوم أن الذين رووا عنه أنه كان يضع يمينه على يساره في صلاته لم يكونوا ممن يبيت عنده ولا يلج بيته وإنما حكوا عنه ما رأوا منه في صلاتهم خلفه في الفرائض والله أعلم.

-هذه بعض أقوال الإمام تبين ترجيح ابن عبد البر للقبض و نفي وجود رواية عن السلف في السدل

قلت{أبو البراء}لعل الإمام ابن عبد البر في كتابه {الكافي} قصد بالسنة عند الإمام مالك{و إن كان الراجح أن مالك يقول بالقبض},لأنه اعتمد في كتابه عن كتب المالكية و التزم مذهب مالك

قال في مقدمة الكتاب
 أما بعد فإن بعض إخواننا من أهل الطلب والعناية والرغبة في الزيادة من التعلم سألني أن أجمع له كتابا مختصرا في الفقه يجمع المسائل التي هي أصول وأمهات لما يبنى عليها من الفروع والبينات في فوائد الأحكام ومعرفة الحلال والحرام يكون جامعا مهذبا وكافيا مقربا ومختصرا مبوبا يستذكر به عند الاشتغال وما يدرك الإنسان من الملال ويكفي عن المؤلفات الطوال ويقوم مقام المذاكرة عند عدم المدارسة فرأيت أن أجيبه إلى ذلك لما رجوت فيه من عون العالم المقتصر ونفع الطالب المسترشد التماسا لثواب الله عز وجل في تقريبه على من أراده واعتمدت فيه على علم أهل المدينة وسلكت فيه مسلك مذهب الإمام أبي عبدالله مالك بن أنس رحمه الله لما صح له من جمع مذاهب أسلافه من أهل بلده مع حسن الاختيار وضبط الآثار فأتيت فيه بما لا يسع جهله لمن أحب أن يسم بالعلم نفسه واقتطعه من كتب المالكيين ومذهب المدنيين واقتصرت على الأصح علما والأوثق نقلا فعولت منها على سبعة قوانين دون ما سواها وهي الموطأ والمدونة وكتاب ابن عبدالحكم والمبسوط لاسماعيل القاضي والحاوي لأبي الفرج ومختصر أبي مصعب وموطأ ابن وهب وفيه من كتاب ابن الموازي ومختصر الوقار ومن العتبة والواضحة فقر صالحة


و الله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبومنصور

أخي مصطفى جزاك الله خيرا.



> لسم الله


تصحيح للخطا المطبعي بسم الله



> و قد بينت ذلك جليا في نقلتي :تنوير كل قول حالك ينفي القبض في الفرض عند مالك


اين اجد ذلك بارك الله فيك؟



> فاما أن يكون ثبت عنده حديث جابر المتنازع فيه و فيه:ولربما أسدلهما و هو حديث ضعيف لا يقاوم ما بينا أنه يربو على عشرين رواية لأحاديث القبض و الله أعلم


منا هو نص الحديث اثابك الله ؟ ومن ضعفه؟
وللفائدة فقد وجدت كلاما لابن عبدالبر في التمهيد يخالف ما قرره في الكافي يقول فيه {*لم تختلف الآثار عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الباب، ولا أعلم عن أحد من الصحابة في ذلك خلافاً إلا شيئا روي عن ابن الزبير أنه كان يرسل يديه إذا صلى ،* وقد روي عنه خلافه مما قدمنا ذكره عنه وذلك قوله: وضع اليمين على الشمال من السنة ، وعلى هذا جمهور التابعين وأكثر فقهاء المسلمين من أهل الرأي والأثر}.
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

لسم الله و الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله و بعد قد تكون ادارة الألوكة عندها نسخة من كتابنا الموسوم:تنوير كل قول حالك ينفي القبض في الفرض  عند مالك  هذا من جهة كما أن كتابنا الاشعاع و الاقناع بمسائل الاجماع فيه الاجماع الذي ذكرت نقله عنه ابن القطان الفاسي  في كتابه الاقناع في الاجماع  و أصلنا الاجماع بالأدلة في كتاب الصلاة  فابن عبد البر انتصر يقينا لاظهار اجماع القبض فلو استرسلت في قراءة التمهيد لوجدت أنه يبين أن ابن المسيب الذي يعزى له السدل صلى على  الجنازة فقبض و ان كان الاسناد فيه ضعف فهو يبين الاجماع  فعهدي بالتمهيد قديم الا أنني متاكد أنه خصص حوالي عشرين صفحة للدفاع عن اجماعية القبض و الله أعلم

----------


## البدراوي

كان يعتبره من السنة وكان هو لا يقبض  ولكنه لم ينقل الاجماع

----------


## البدراوي

عذرا كان يعتبر القبض من السنة وكان يسدل و يردد قول شيخه ليس نبل لرجل ان يخالف الجماعة

----------

